# Has pay gone down? How are you turning a profit?



## mark8131969 (Oct 29, 2021)

I check time to time to see what the same ride cost. Last year 5 mile ride to downtown was $15 now its $13. I have not seen any bonuses or surge lately and am trying to figure out how people are making any profit after Uber take there cut? How do you spend 45 min driving someone downtown for $8-$9? Just minus your gas at $3.60 a gallon. How?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mark8131969 said:


> I check time to time to see what the same ride cost. Last year 5 mile ride to downtown was $15 now its $13. I have not seen any bonuses or surge lately and am trying to figure out how people are making any profit after Uber take there cut? How do you spend 45 min driving someone downtown for $8-$9? Just minus your gas at $3.60 a gallon. How?


The pay from uber has been the same here in Chicago for the past 5 years.
They did raise it a nickel a mile at one time. We get .21 a minute and .61 a mile
I personally drive 80 hours a week and it costs $35 to fill the tank everyday
After gas and with promos I average $30 an hour over the 80 hours
You get paid for time and miles, best not to concern yourself w ubers take
There will never be any control of it by you anyway...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If you are not seeing bonuses or surges then yes, you are likely correct, it's pretty much impossible to make money at this, certainly not more than $10 an hour after expenses. For some that's good enough and preferable to working a schedule ff job. 
The only way it's worth my time is with incventives and/or surge. I typically just drive Fri/Sat night when there is a quest in place, sometimes a consecutive ride streak and surge. Ideally I'm doing 4-5 short hop trips downtown an hour and grossing 40 to 60 bucks an hour for those few hot hours of the night. Overall, I might average $40 an hour for the best 12 hours of the week. The more you drive and the the more day time hours you do, the lower the pay. All of this however is region dependent. Saturday morning might be the best time in Miami when the cruise ships come in.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

I agree don’t think about uber’s cut. Imagine working for mcds and you make $15/hr but the higher ups get paid millions. How much is your cut of that $2 McDouble you just made? Mcds taking way more than Uber I think lol or the same idk


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In my market pay has not changed in 4 years.

You make money by being smart about it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Per mile rates are 40% of what they were when Uber launched and surges used to be 2-5X and are now $2-$5

there is no profiting off Uber/Lyft in my town and with the last floor trash cuts that’s rapidly going out the window.

Good news is that taxi rates are still good


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The pay from uber has been the same here in Chicago for the past 5 years.
> They did raise it a nickel a mile at one time. We get .21 a minute and .61 a mile
> I personally drive 80 hours a week and it costs $35 to fill the tank everyday
> After gas and with promos I average $30 an hour over the 80 hours
> ...


I remember that pay increase a few February’s ago. It was $0.04/mile here. I later read that Uber needed to increase pay at least once to stop the media from following the “pay cuts into slave wages” as the article called it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> I agree don’t think about uber’s cut. Imagine working for mcds and you make $15/hr but the higher ups get paid millions. How much is your cut of that $2 McDouble you just made? Mcds taking way more than Uber I think lol or the same idk


Bad comparison. 


McDonalds does not require the fry cook to supply his own fryer and oil.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Bad comparison.
> 
> 
> McDonalds does not require the fry cook to supply his own fryer and oil.


a McDonald’s fry cook also gets paid even if there’s no one in the restaurant and won’t make nothing if their time is tied up for 45 minutes on something they only makes McDonald’s $10. What that could possibly be I have no idea.

Also If that fry cook gets accused of being racist for kicking someone and their service dog out of the restaraunt for stealing someone else’s food and pissing on the floor they won’t get fired over it. And for the record… i haven’t decided who pissed on the floor in that example. Could go either way.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

the mcd reference was to Uber taking a big cut and drivers complaining about it. Do you think mcd is more fair in their % of cut? In short it’s foolish to argue what their take is cuz every company screws over their employees to make profit. Aren’t you all old and wise enough to know that by now


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

mark8131969 said:


> I check time to time to see what the same ride cost. Last year 5 mile ride to downtown was $15 now its $13. I have not seen any bonuses or surge lately and am trying to figure out how people are making any profit after Uber take there cut? How do you spend 45 min driving someone downtown for $8-$9? Just minus your gas at $3.60 a gallon. How?


The fare the customer pays may have changed, I dont know, but my share has not changed in the 4 years Ive been doing this. Uber X = 75 cents a mile and 10 cents a minute Uber XL = $1.12/mile and 15 cents a min

I have increased my earnings by doing private rides (and yes I got commercial insurance and the necessary permits to do this legally)


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Bad comparison.
> 
> 
> McDonalds does not require the fry cook to supply his own fryer and oil.


Yeah but McDonalds pays more...


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Also, if you're making $15.00 in fast food it's in a place where cheap rent is $1,800 a month; in the place you commute from....

Besides did you see? Everyone is netting $30.00/Hr so that means they are probably grossing over $2.00/Mile. That means the pay is great since they mostly live in burbs in low-tax places... Unless of course they don't know the difference between net and gross or are lying..


----------

